# FLR M document checklist



## redalazade (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi all

I really need someone to check my document checklist and a few questions I have if at all possible. 

I am currently on maternity leave as I have just had a baby so my maternity pay will start today. I will be sending 6 months bank statements and payslips prior to my maternity pay as I will be on ssp soon. (I have been told that this is fine) can someone please confirm

Document list

Applicant passport
Applicant birth certificate
Applicant passport picture
Sponsor passport
Sponsor birth certificate 
Sponsor passport picture
Our son birth certificate with both applicant and sponsors name on it
Applicants letter
Sponsor letter
Marriage certificate
Divorce papers from previous divorce for sponsor

Accommodation 

Deeds for house
Mortgage statement 
Council tax letter in both applicant and sponsor name

Financial requirements 
6 months bank statements 
6 months payslips
*both previous to maternity leave*
Letter from employer
Letter stating sponsor on maternity leave and date of return to work
P60
Contract of employment 

Genuine and subsisting relationship

Electric bill and water bill in applicants name
Sky bill in sponsor name
Orange bill to show contact previous to applicants arrival
What's app printouts previous to applicants arrival
20 pictures of wedding and previous 
Wedding invitation
Western Union money transfer to applicant 
Applicant bank statement 
Flight tickets for sponsor to Jamaica 
Hotel receipts from trips to Jamaica 
Receipts for wedding 

Application and appendix

Please can you have a look and also someone can you please answer the question on maternity. 

Is there anything missing or too many documents. 

Thanks?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You don't need:
Birth certificates for you and your partner
Sponsor's photo.


----------



## redalazade (Sep 5, 2013)

Ok. So does everything else look ok. And do I need anything else?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The rest is fine.


----------



## redalazade (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you


----------

